# Fitting 28 outlaw 2's on 2012 brute with 2" lift



## NicklePickle (Oct 24, 2012)

JUst wondering if anyone has fit 28" outlaw 2's on a 2012 brute 750 with a 2" lift kit and direction2 fender flares. Will I have the shave part of the fender flares by the floorboards?


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Plenty of room. Ride nice too. She loves them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just ordered mine today all skinnys for my 2012 brute!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm running 28" OL2s on a stock 2012 brute. Skinny/wide combo. No rubbing from what I can tell, only had the bike 2 days now though.


----------



## NicklePickle (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice! thanks guys. Cant wait to order a set for this spring:banana:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

NicklePickle said:


> Nice! thanks guys. Cant wait to order a set for this spring:banana:


Spring is here bud......


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

28's deff won't rub with a lift. I have 29.5s ol2s on a 2" lift and I rub a bit at full turn when I brake kinda hard.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

no rubbing on mine, skinny wides, on msa black elixers! man the law 2's love to eat snow!


----------

